# Using foundation as undereye concealer?



## TropicalXO (Nov 8, 2010)

Does anyone else use foundation as undereye concealer? I don't mean on the entire face, just on the undereyes for lighter makeup days. I have gone through sooo many concealers that just seem to make my undereyes look really bad when worn alone, it's really fustrating. The only makeup I can apply in that area is Revlon's Photoready foundation and it looks natural. Do you think maybe a liquid undereye concealer is something I should try or just stick with the Photoready? I always go for creamy jar or pot concealers.  IDK if should just give up on trying to find an actual concealer that works me.


----------



## Rosie137 (Nov 9, 2010)

I do that too, maybe try the MAC select moisturecover concealer, it's pretty thin so it blends in really good


----------



## User38 (Nov 9, 2010)

if you do use foundation, make sure you use a good eye cream below it -- foundations are made for the face which has more sebaceous glands -- the under eye area has no sebaceous glads (oily) so in the long run, this might dry out the undereye area and contribute to small lines/wrinkles.


----------



## TropicalXO (Nov 9, 2010)

HerGreyness said:


> if you do use foundation, make sure you use a good eye cream below it -- foundations are made for the face which has more sebaceous glands -- the under eye area has no sebaceous glads (oily) so in the long run, this might dry out the undereye area and contribute to small lines/wrinkles.


 
	I was worried about this, I really don't want to dry my undereyes out. I do always moisturize though.


----------



## User38 (Nov 9, 2010)

^^ a "thin" product does not mean it is good for undereye area.. one of the thinnest products I know is made by Clinique, and it is a watery base used especially for people with severe breakouts/acne -- same as the Shake It foundation/ lotion by E. Laszlo.

  	be careful with stuff you put on the under eye areas, or else you are cooking up disasters for future years.


----------



## reesesilverstar (Nov 9, 2010)

HerGreyness said:


> if you do use foundation, make sure you use a good eye cream below it -- foundations are made for the face which has more sebaceous glands -- the under eye area has no sebaceous glads (oily) so in the long run, this might dry out the undereye area and contribute to small lines/wrinkles.


	I can testify to that. I've been using my cream foundations on my undereyes and now I have some lines creeping in there. So now I realize I need a hydrating cream for my eyes.


----------



## Lyssah (Nov 10, 2010)

I used to do this when I first started wearing makeup. I don't see a problem with it. If you want you can try MAC Pro Longwear Concealer. It's smooth, easy to blend and looks natural. Otherwise if you're happy with your foundation stick to that!


----------

